# Winterfestes Bäumchen?



## Mercedesfreund (4. Dez. 2009)

..was sagt man dazu..der Australische __ Zylinderputzer oder Wedel meint wohl es ist Frühling..fängt er doch immer noch an neue Blüten zu produzieren, obwohl schon einig Male unter null. ha aber auch spät angeangen dieses Jahr..


----------



## Dodi (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterfestes Bäumchen?*

Hallo Werner,

das ist ja toll! 

Callistemon ist bis etwa -5° frosthart und benötigt im Herbst/Winter - eigentlich Ruhephase, die bei Deinem wohl ausgefallen ist? - auch eine kühle Überwinterung mit wenig Wasser, damit er im Frühjahr Blüten austreibt.

Bei stärkerem Frost würde ich ihn einräumen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterfestes Bäumchen?*

Hallo Werner,
das ist ja klasse
Unser __ Zylinderputzer hat dieses Jahr, allerdings eher im Sommer, auch üppigst geblüht. Ab Oktober kam er dann allerdings langsam zur Ruhe und ist schon seit 3 Wochen, da Kübelpflanze, ins "Winter-Kalthaus" umgezogen.
Viel Freude weiterhin an Deinem Bäumchen,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Mercedesfreund (5. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Winterfestes Bäumchen?*

ja er ist wohl etwas durcheiander, hatte noch im Keller, ende Februar, einen Austrieb. als er dann draußen war hat er es sich anders überlegt und pausiert um dann im September anzufangen loszublühen.. war wohl etwas zu warm im Keller..12°?


----------

